# A permanent reminder of a much loved pet



## dmpooley (Jan 17, 2010)

I am an artist living on the edge of the English Lake District specialising in pencil illustration. I undertake many commissions including portraits, pet portraits, other animals, architectural illustration and landscapes.

If you have a favourite picture of a cat, dog, horse or any other pet, this can be transformed into a unique hand-drawn portrait. Each portrait is a genuine work of art which can be kept and enjoyed or given as a wonderful personal gift.

For further information visit www.dmpooley.com


----------



## SarahAvon (Aug 7, 2010)

They are fantastic!
I'd love on a Roxy, maybe a Christmas prezzie to myself =D


----------

